# Comp Day 2 Lennox Head Report - the curse continues.



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

After yesterdays dismal performance I was prepared for a good show today.
Planning to troll offshore and armed with a 3.5 m diver in a Halco Scorpion 150 on 30lb mono and a Halco Lazer Pro 125 1m on 15lb braid.
I knew if I got a solid hookup on the heavy gear it would be on for young and old.
Just as I hit the water at 10.30 a slight southerly breeze of about 5 knots came in giving the water a slight texture. Punching through the surf was easy today as it was an inconsistent 3 foot with the very occasional bigger one.
I had to paddle a kilometer and a half straight out to sea from my place to get away from the red zone. Lining up the red rocks on the base of Lennox Point with an imaginary point off cape Byron in the distance as a reference I cast out both lines and set for my heading south back towards the point. The majestic point loomed ominously above as I edged closer to where I could see some bombies surging in the swell.
As I padddled south I could see some guys fishing from a cliff at least 10 metres to the crashing surf below, I wondered how they would get the fish up.
It was only a short distance accross Boulder Beach to the infamous Peg, where a couple more guys were fishing from the rocks. As I rounded the Peg, I cut as close as I dared to the bombies and submerged reef. The next section of cliffs were sending lots of backwash, and the swell was magnified here, making a combination of very turbulant water. The Espri felt small and I was paddling hard, feeling like a little cork. Those Scupper Dive Pros or a Predators were crossing my mind at this point. I could keep the Espri for inshore stuff, and get a bigger kayak for going outside.
I persisted a short distance further untill I was level with Sharps beach, checked the lures and headed back. I had the breeze at my back and the going was easier. It was uneventful all the way back to Lennox Point, and oh, did I mention not one fish.
I wound in and just started to head into the red zone when splashing and fish jumping not far away drew my attention. They looked like small tuna looking things, maybe bonito, but they were into something, so I made a few casts with the Lazer Pro, and then trolled around the action for a short while before it dissappeared. Nothing.
Wound in and paddled back to shore, cracking a great wave over the reef and to the beach. Not to be outdone so easily, I ran home with my two rods and got my small outfit, to have a crack at the shallows.
I put on a Rapala Sunfire Shadrap and straight away I scored a flathead, but it was only 30 cm. Letting him go my spirits had lifted. The next cast, picked up some weed and following behind was a flathead !
It went quiet for a few more casts then just as I was lifting the lure clear of the water it was smashed on the surface by another small flathead. It was such a hit it startled me, right by my side. Anyway he was released as well and by now I was well had it after 2 1/2 hours paddling and another 40 minutes in the shallows.
No decent fish for the comp after two days, I hope I dont have the curse. The conditions are looking good for a late arvo paddle. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I envy your opportunity, even with the lock-out zones. You'll have to crack it soon. Good report.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

go get em breambo.

you can't let your donger down! :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Your kind words have lifted the curse.  
I went out for an arvo paddle chasing flathead using the sunfire shadrap.
About 10 minutes into the paddle I hooked this beauty no less than 20 metres from shore. It towed me around and at one stage I was paddling and letting it take line to get away from the red zone. Using only nine pound I couldnt give the fish much pressure. I had 500 m of mono to play with. It took about half an hour to land this fish, sizzling runs, and with luck he barricaded himself in with the reef. If he had made it to open ground early in the fight I would have lost. About 15minutes into the tussle I tightened the drag a bit and began dictating terms. If he didnt like it he had no trouble in taking line. A few people were watching from the beach as I finally netted him. 
Davey G, Unfortuneatley I didnt use my donger.
I rerigged another metal lure, I didnt want to risk my good lures, and had another 10 minute bash, but it was to be only one.
I think Ive finally got an entrant.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad you cracked it Breambo. Another fine fish


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

,onya Breambo! 

I haven't seen a greenback like that in years mate - Well done.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo proves the old saying third time lucky is a good one, well done


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I like nothing more than seeing persistence pay off!

Good on ya breambo - awesome catch there. There some inspiring fish being caught lately, looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done champion.... proves that practice makes perfect!

thats the biggest tailor Ive seen in a long time.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
My comp bid has come to an end with my digital camera packing it in. I could extract a few photos from this mornings session but they wont qualify as I cant get the date function out of the camera. Oh well at least I got one entry in. I can see it as perfect excuse to get an Olympus waterproof.
Anyway this morning with every muscle in my body aching from the past two days,(and just to think I wanted a comp day every day :? ) I hit the ocean at about 11.30. Today my tactic was to anchor and cast sand patches for flathead. This was mostly because I was too buggered to paddle around trolling.
As I was paddling the 50 or so metres out to the first hole by the time I got there I had a small flathead on. The Sunfire Shadrap sparkled in the brilliant sunlight. I might be on to something.
The next two hours was spent casting from anchor and occasionally changing location if I had drifted to much, the current was strong but the dumbell held suitably.
The total was 6 flathead from 40cm to 51cm. I kept three and let three go. It was so enjoyable lazing back anchored up, casting and casting, for plenty of action and a good feed to boot.
Its a shame I dropped my stupid camera, maybe i can get it repaired its a Pentax Optio 4.2.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done again Breambo.

Stuff the date function. Submit it for the comp


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Breambo - some great fish there mate. That tailor is a horse - well done.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

All those ripping fish Breambo, you sure your not trawling with a big net out the back. You've got ya fishing eye in at the moment, great form :!:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
Just a note on Tailor. Ive never been too fond of tailor, bit of a unique taste for me. However that big one I caught I took two fillets off, gave one to my neighbour and kept one.
In my fishing book it rates tailor as good eating fish if prepared properly.
So armed with that knowledge I took the time to skin the fillets and carefully cut out any blood and red pieces. Cut into nice pieces lightly dusted with flour salt pepper and chilli, and pan fried. Dead set it was beautiful, and you could hardly tell the difference to the flathead tails.
I'm eating all the tailor I get from now on, its just in the preparation, and to think about all those fish I've given away in the recent times.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Just a note on Tailor. Ive never been too fond of tailor, bit of a unique taste for me. However that big one I caught I took two fillets off, gave one to my neighbour and kept one.
> In my fishing book it rates tailor as good eating fish if prepared properly.


I absolutely agree. My family catches Tailor every May and aside from being absolutely delicious if eaten fresh we go through a process of bleeding on catching them. Then cleaning and fitlleting them within hours and then freezing them immediately. Prepared and kept like this, they maintain excellent taste for up to 3 months.

Awesome fish by the way!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo said:


> .
> I'm eating all the tailor I get from now on, its just in the preparation, and to think about all those fish I've given away in the recent times.


The key is bleed them immediately, and it also livens up the rest of the school; have always done it and not seem to attract noahs


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Comp day 4 report.
With the malfunction of my camera I was really was hoping for a monster today, even one taken on a low megapixel phone cam, good enough to win the comp.
It was at midday I struggled down to the beach( due to excessive celebrations last nite). Conditions were ideal and looked like the right medicine to sooth my aching head( and body).
As soon as I stepped on the beach a seabreeze SE kicked in at about 10 - 12 knots. This must have been the precursor to the front and stormy weather that hit here late this arvo. It had gotten cold and I had only a vest and boardies on, so I figured anchoring and casting would be the go, stay away from the waves, and try to stay dry.
I cast out metres from the shore and proceeded to paddle the 75 meters to where I was going to fish. When I got there the rod was already bending, but not taking drag. Unbelievable I thought, as I reeled in a nice little 30 cm bream. I just mentioned in Perils post that I hadnt caught a bream in a while. The lure I have had several of the fish on this post and what I was using today is very productive. Its a Rapala Sunfire Shadrap about 60mm. Its orange in colour, clear but reflective with a purple head.
Catching the bream today proved to me that this is a good lure. I will have to get another one.
Anyway I have had enjoyable week of fishing for the comp even with the cursed start and the failure of my camera, I am now eagerly awaiting my new camera so I can get some better piccies.
I off to work now and I'm alraedy planning another concerted effort for Monday. Good luck everyone. :lol:


----------

